# Tableur ou base de données



## littledon (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour 

Je souhaite utiliser mon iPad dans un cadre professionnel

Pour cela j aurais d un tableau en modèle qui pourrait être saisie à chaque nouvelle affaire

Pour faire simple, je souhaiterais avoir une base de donnes regroupant un champ désignation et un champ prix.

Mon modèle de tableau pourrait être lié à cette base ou ce tableau afin de remplir de renseigner une ligne

Et serais t il possible que le modèle de tableau soit évolutif ajout de lignes facilement

Que me conseillez vous ? Numbers ou bento ou pas possible avec un iPad ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2013)

Plutot Numbers. Bento est bien trop limité pour tes besoins, je pense.

Selon moi, c'est tout à fait possible, sans réelles contraintes, l'application Numbers étant parfaitement fonctionnelle sur iPad, tu peux rajouter facilement des lignes et des données en déplacement.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Janvier 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Plutot Numbers. Bento est bien trop limité pour tes besoins, je pense.
> 
> Selon moi, c'est tout à fait possible, sans réelles contraintes, l'application Numbers étant parfaitement fonctionnelle sur iPad, tu peux rajouter facilement des lignes et des données en déplacement.



J'ai cru comprendre qu'il voulait créer un modèle (modifiable) sur son iPad...Et là, je ne vois pas comment cela est possible.... Je me trompe ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Janvier 2013)

Numbers peut facilement modifier les documents sur ipad. C'est même le but.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Janvier 2013)

Ah non, je n'avais pas compris çà ! 
J'avais cru comprendre qu'il voulait entrer de nouveaux "modèles" dans "numbres/iPad" (en les rajoutant aux "modèles" existant).
C'est certainement parce que j'ai rencontré ce besoin que je l'ai compris ainsi.
Alors que dans "numbers/Mac" c'est possible !


----------



## Gwen (28 Janvier 2013)

Ah oui, je comprends. Dans un sens, il suffit de se créer un gabarit et de le dupliquer à chaque fois


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Janvier 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Ah oui, je comprends. Dans un sens, il suffit de se créer un gabarit et de le dupliquer à chaque fois



Voilà ! sauf que sur iPAd ce n'est pas possible...Ou bien alors je n'ai pas compris comment faire ?


----------

